# Toyota TSS



## Dozer711 (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone have a plow on a Tacoma or Tundra with TSS? Any issues?


----------



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm about to start plowing with a 16' Tundra TSS... I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

